# A Golden a pug and a husky...........



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like Willow had a good time. Lovely open space. Are these dogs that Willow met there or are they yours?


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

They looked like they were having great fun.

Bet they all slept well after.


----------



## willows dad (Oct 3, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Looks like Willow had a good time. Lovely open space. Are these dogs that Willow met there or are they yours?


No the other two belong to two of my work mates this was ther first outing together,but not the last.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The happiness on all their faces just made me smile. I can see lots of fun times together in their future. The size doesnt make a difference.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Read the title of your thread.. was waiting for them to walk into a bar. 

Great pics!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

You can really see the joy in their faces. Don't you just love it when they get together with other dogs for the first time and just take to each other like that.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

They look to be having a wonderful time...that little pug must be wore out keeping up with the big dogs.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep, the little pug reminds me of my new granddog. Tries to keep up with the goldens and the boxer mix. Poor guy finally snorts and gives up. Great pictures.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> Read the title of your thread.. was waiting for them to walk into a bar.
> 
> Great pics!


LOL what fun pics! Certainly made me smile!


----------



## willows dad (Oct 3, 2009)

Thankyou all glad you like the pics,i cound't belive how well they all got on for a first meet.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I love the pictures. I guess the pug didn't realize it is a small dog! LOL.


----------

